# hilfe bei datei umwandlung?



## HammerHe@rt (7. September 2004)

Könnte mir mal wer behilflich sein....

Ich habe eine cdr Datei und bräucht diese als BMP oder 100% jpg Datei.....ich habe aber kein Corel Draw.

Kann ich die wem zukommen lassen per Email?

mfG
Hammerhe@rt


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. September 2004)

Ich hoffe, dass solche Anfragen hier nicht vermehrt auftreten, aber ich will mal
nicht so sein. Schau in Dein PM-Eingang


----------

